# Camara



## thackernerd (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm getting camcorder so i can start a youtube channel, my price range is about 300 dollars and i was looking for suggestions, thanks.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 26, 2011)

I think this should go in off-topic. It does deal with hardware, but not cubing-related hardware. Nonetheless, I would recommend a Sony Handycam (you might need to buy one used). They have good FPS when you are solving and can focus pretty well on specifics of the pieces if you are doing a review.


----------



## thackernerd (Aug 26, 2011)

Any other suggestions? Please I really don't want to waste 300$ dollars on a bad camara.


----------



## Cheese11 (Aug 26, 2011)

Just go with any HD camcorder, works great.


----------



## thackernerd (Aug 26, 2011)

Any specific?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## thackernerd (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## splinteh (Aug 26, 2011)

yeah any HD camcorder/camera will do. BTW you spelled camera wrong


----------



## thackernerd (Aug 26, 2011)

What kind do you have?


----------



## thackernerd (Aug 26, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 27, 2011)

splinteh said:


> yeah any HD camcorder/camera will do. BTW you spelled camera wrong


 
Not any, my iPod touch has an HD camera but that dosen't mean it is good. PS: There is no need to bump after a few hours.


----------



## thackernerd (Aug 27, 2011)

Sorry, I'm really excited about getting one.


----------



## garcijo (Aug 27, 2011)

Get a Panasonic HDC-SD40 it looks great.


----------



## thackernerd (Aug 27, 2011)

Is that what you have?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 27, 2011)

Flip Mino HD is great


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 27, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> Flip Mino HD is great


 
Then why did they discontinue it?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 27, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> What kind do you have?


 I use a Mino Flip HD. Overpriced hunk of metal. If you see it anymore than $100, do not get it.


cuberkid10 said:


> Flip Mino HD is great


 For the original price, no. $200 for a camera with no optical zoom (do not tell me a thing about digital zoom. D-zoom is cropping the image and blowing it up. Do that on the computer), unmovable memory, unmovable viewfinder and bad sound quality? I'm sorry, but I think about my money at the end of the day.
If you got it as a gift, discounted, or someone gave it to you, okay, keep it. It's not the worst thing out there. I'm just saying $200 isn't worth it. 


kprox1994 said:


> Then why did they discontinue it?


I think it's because other products where killing it. You can get better with your money. The back camera on an iPod/iPhone is much better. A little pale, but more worth the price, since you can get apps, music, and video onto your iDevice. You also have a back camera, so you can take advantage of the viewfinder. But take note, the front camera is not 720p. I think it's either 360 or 480p. 
If you're about to make the comment about the giant black bars when uploaded to Youtube, stop. Get your iPod Touch4G/iPhone 4. Turn on the camera. Preferably the back. Assuming you are holding it vertically, rotate your device on its side. The icons on the screen should rotate along with it. You are now filming in widescreen. You're welcome!


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 27, 2011)

This is my camera. I got it as a gift, so I had to find it, but it's about $250, auto-focus, simple to use, image stabilizer, 45x dynamic zoom, dual memory. It's not HD, but it's extremely easy to render any video into HD with any video editing program, and it honestly looks as good as any decent HD camera. I love how small it is, and the auto-focus to show the small pieces of cubes the most. Here's a video of the quality. 

Make sure to see it in 720p or 1080p HD, or it doesn't look that great.





You can see more videos (Including reviews, where you can see the quality of up close cubes) here.


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 27, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I think it's because other products where killing it. You can get better with your money. The back camera on an iPod/iPhone is much better. A little pale, but more worth the price, since you can get apps, music, and video onto your iDevice. You also have a back camera, so you can take advantage of the viewfinder. But take note, the front camera is not 720p. I think it's either 360 or 480p.
> If you're about to make the comment about the giant black bars when uploaded to Youtube, stop. Get your iPod Touch4G/iPhone 4. Turn on the camera. Preferably the back. Assuming you are holding it vertically, rotate your device on its side. The icons on the screen should rotate along with it. You are now filming in widescreen. You're welcome!


 
Oh, I knew why they discontinued it. I was just trying to make the point that if the camera was so great they wouldn't have discontinued it. Thanks for the help on the iPod, but I already knew all of that. I prefer to film with the front camera sometimes though because I can see myself for recording to make sure I'm not out of frame. And it's file footprint is smaller. I know the iPod touch is not a bad camera, but there are a lot better out there if you are looking for a camcorder, which I would like to upgrade to soon as I plan on going to school for video production next year. 



collinbxyz said:


> This is my camera. I got it as a gift, so I had to find it, but it's about $250, auto-focus, simple to use, image stabilizer, 45x dynamic zoom, dual memory. It's not HD, but it's extremely easy to render any video into HD with any video editing program, and it honestly looks as good as any decent HD camera. I love how small it is, and the auto-focus to show the small pieces of cubes the most. Here's a video of the quality.


The HD Version is about the same price. http://www.amazon.com/JVC-GZ-HM320-High-Definition-Camcorder/dp/B0032FPY06/ref=lh_di_t_dup


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 27, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> Oh, I knew why they discontinued it. I was just trying to make the point that if the camera was so great they wouldn't have discontinued it. Thanks for the help on the iPod, but I already knew all of that. I prefer to film with the front camera sometimes though because I can see myself for recording to make sure I'm not out of frame. And it's file footprint is smaller. I know the iPod touch is not a bad camera, but there are a lot better out there if you are looking for a camcorder, which I would like to upgrade to soon as I plan on going to school for video production next year.


 
What you can do is set up a structure up in front of you, and have the back camera face towards, I guess, your desk. Then with the screen in front of you, you can see. If for video where you talk to the camera, yes, the front of the camera works great. I suppose you can upscale the video if you want.
Good look in video production.


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh wow, i didnt know you could gt the HD version for CHEAPER!!! I think thats your best bet honestly. But the camera isnt the only thing you need or should have to make good videos. You should also gt a tripod since you really need that for cubing videos. Thats what I persobally need. Also you need a video editing software. You should already have Windows Movie Maker installed if you are on Windows 7/Vista or iMovie on an Apple computer. But if you want to do more interesting things with your videos then you should buy a good editing software. But i wont go too much into that now


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 27, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Oh wow, i didnt know you could gt the HD version for CHEAPER!!! I think thats your best bet honestly. But the camera isnt the only thing you need or should have to make good videos. You should also gt a tripod since you really need that for cubing videos. Thats what I persobally need. Also you need a video editing software. You should already have Windows Movie Maker installed if you are on Windows 7/Vista or iMovie on an Apple computer. But if you want to do more interesting things with your videos then you should buy a good editing software. But i wont go too much into that now


 
What's said above is true. Except, you should have Windows LIVE Movie Maker on Windows 7. Not sure for Vista. It's AMAZING for beginners. Much more to do. 
If you start growing some audience, you could invest in a video editing software. Adobe Premiere Elements 9 works great. Only $100.


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 27, 2011)

Lol _*only*_ $100. Maybe im poor but thats a lot to me =P Alhough i am only 12...


----------



## Ricardo Kim (Aug 27, 2011)

I have a JVC HD Everio GZ-HD620, but I think you can get Sony Handycam for less than $400.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref...keywords=sony+handycam&ie=UTF8&qid=1314422058
Amazon has nice Sony Camcorders with $300~$500. Good luck!


----------



## ianography (Aug 27, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> If you start growing some audience, you could invest in a video editing software. Adobe Premiere Elements 9 works great. Only $100.


 
It does seem to be a good editing software, but what's up with the black bar in the middle of your videos?


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 27, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Lol _*only*_ $100. Maybe im poor but thats a lot to me =P Alhough i am only 12...


 
I'm 17 and that's a lot to me, you can get those programs for free though but it is technically illegal.


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 27, 2011)

There's a lot of good suggestions here, but I'm just going to throw my hat into the pile. http://store.sony.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10551&storeId=10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921666073155

This is the camera I use. The video quality is great and very easy to use. Just check out my videos on youtube to see for yourself. The zoom on it is great as well. The downside to it is that its flash memory, meaning you need to buy an SD card to save your videos in, the camera can also be iffy in bad lighting. The battery life could be longer too. It goes for about 3-4 hours. But if shooting cubing videos is your main use for it, then it's absolutely perfect for it. I know the link gives a price $50 over your budget, but with some research through Amazon+Ebay, you'll for sure find a much lower price.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 30, 2011)

ianography said:


> It does seem to be a good editing software, but what's up with the black bar in the middle of your videos?


 
It's the watermark to show I'm using the trial. 
Here's the weird thing. the trial lasts for 30 days.
>30 days past.
>I can still use it infinitely. 
>WinRAR, anyone?


----------



## ianography (Aug 30, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> It's the watermark to show I'm using the trial.
> Here's the weird thing. the trial lasts for 30 days.
> >30 days past.
> >I can still use it infinitely.
> >WinRAR, anyone?


 
So is it a trial you're using or the full version?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 1, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Lol _*only*_ $100. Maybe im poor but thats a lot to me =P Alhough i am only 12...


 It's an extremely good program. Other programs cost a lot more than $100, so this is a very good deal...


ianography said:


> So is it a trial you're using or the full version?


 What is says on the watermark...the trial version...


----------



## ianography (Sep 1, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> What is says on the watermark...the trial version...


 
I'm a :fp sorry.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 1, 2011)

I use an iPod Nano 5g and this is the quality:



Spoiler


----------

